# New Portuguese Tumblers!



## karijo

I feel like I'm running my own "Breed of the Week" 


Here are pics of my new Portuguese Tumblers!
They are really tiny, like holding a little apple.
It will be interesting to see what colors I get out of this pair...


----------



## Skyeking

Oh...they are so cute, and certainly would make wonderful pets.

Can you show a picture of one next to a homing size pigeon, its hard to comprehend their small size from the picture.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karijo

You're just looking for an excuse to have more pictures! LOL

As soon as they are out of quarantine I'll post pics next to Brooklyn (the feral).

In the meantime, here is a great video I found on Youtube showing a Portie next to some racing homers... Perfectly shows the ridiculous size difference!

http://tr.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GIbhxbd8g


----------



## Skyeking

Oh....ha..Ha...Ha! Thank youf or that video!

They are just to cute, I just can't take them serious,....I find them way over the top cute!! Now, I want two of them too!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow! They look so small next to a homer. Great video.


----------



## karijo

aren't they great? i woke up to their very distinctive cooing this morning. it sounds so different from the other birds!!


----------



## spirit wings

yes, they are on my short list....a fig breeder friend of mine showed me two he was taking to a show when I met up with him on his way to give me my figs, they are sooooo adorable...I wanted a pair as soon as I saw them...the thing is he told me they will always surprise you on the color their babies will be, they come in every color there is......WANT SOME!


----------



## RodSD

These are one of those small breeds, isn't it? I wonder if these are smaller than Birmingham rollers. How much do they weigh?


----------



## spirit wings

RodSD said:


> These are one of those small breeds, isn't it? I wonder if these are smaller than Birmingham rollers. How much do they weigh?


check out the vid and you tell us.....how small are birm rollers anyway?...


----------



## Deluhathol

hey you finally got them . Congratz on the new additions. Do you plan on flying them? I had the honor of being able to attend the roller cup for AARC (Afro American Roller Club) last weekend on the 16th. that was an awesome sight to see all the pigeons breaking at the same time. I felt sorry for one of the people that was flying, the poor guy had 2 peregrine falcons and a red tail hawk attack during his fly.


----------



## RodSD

Birmingham rollers are like half the size of homers maybe like 8 ounces? That Portuguese Tumbler seems smaller.


----------



## karijo

The hen is 7 ounces, the cock weighs about 7-7.5 ounces (he kept tap dancing on the scale). I have seen ones smaller than they are though, so I am sure there are those weighing in at 6.


----------



## Guest

very pretty , any pictures of them just hanging in the loft though ?


----------



## karijo

not yet, they'll be under quarantine in the house for at least another 40 days. 45-60 days on all new birds. the cock is a total mellow sweet guy, very calm and tame. the hen is a little more wiggly but i am sure by the end of the quarantine she will be super tame.


----------



## Guest

well anything other then their photo shoot pictures would be great too lol something about those glamor shots just takes away from their natural beauty for me  wouldnt mind having a pair of that breed myself but have wayyy to many birds as it is


----------



## TAWhatley

karijo said:


> http://tr.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GIbhxbd8g


That link doesn't work for me, but this one does .. think it's the same video ..: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GIbhxbd8g

Terry


----------

